# would like suggestions for a finish for a benchtop tool Caddy I'm making



## alwayslearning (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello, I'm new to lumberjocks and a learning woodworker, these forums look awesome! My question is, I'm about done making a tool caddy for my bench, I'm so excited to having a organized bench top! I've used leftover wood (cherry, maple, butternut, walnut) and am mounting on a lazy susan type top (barstool hardware actually) to make access to both sides easy. I now want to finish the piece and am looking for suggestions. My thoughts is a sealcoat then poly would be good for dust protection, etc. But I also know the thing will get pretty dinged up over time so maybe something like a oil would be better? thanks! Scott


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice looking piece!! I would do oil, can be touched up real easy.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I'd use Watco Natural oil and saturate all sides and you'd be good to go.

Welcome to LJs!

Nice tool caddy, I like it.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice looking caddy, oil finish is probably the best way to go.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I's use either Watco or Tung oil, which ever you have.

That's a nice caddy, but isn't it a bit large to sit on top of your bench? Looks like it might take up quite a bit of real estate. You might consider building a small rolling base for it. You'd also gain the ability of moving it around when you're working away from the bench too.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I like that caddy. Would do a wiping varnish, or Danish oil.


----------



## BonPacific (Jan 22, 2016)

Agreed on the oil. Watco Danish would bring out the colors of those woods, is reasonably durable, and can be touched up if it gets too dinged around.


----------



## alwayslearning (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I went with Danish oil, it does make the different woods pop. I'm very happy with how the project came out, designed as I built it, knowing what I needed/wanted and using leftover wood. It's already in use and makes me smile every time I look at it and can find the tool I need! I like the idea of a mobile base, may be down the road. Thanks again, Scott


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks good. Nice job !


----------



## JKMDETAIL (Nov 13, 2013)

I think of a caddy as something I can load up and carry around. You get that loaded up, it might take a couple young folks to move it around. Very nice looking piece.


----------



## Sich (Feb 19, 2016)

Very thoughtful design. I have made two similar things, a general tool case like yours and a sander case. But none had the swivel base. Good idea as it will make the space taken up on your bench more flexible, allowing other irregularly things to be adjacent.

After I have finished my prior cases I have found that I need more spaces for new tools.

Will work next on two chisel cases that will snap together or apart. And also snap to my existing sander case so they are easy to carry to my woodworking classes at Marc Adams.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That's a dandy looking setup. That Danish oil really did the trick.


----------

